

Forget the iPad 3 - Apple is Launching the iPad HD - karolisd
http://mashable.com/2012/03/05/ipad-hd/

======
aggarwalachal
It does not really matter what the name is.

Having a Retina display iPad is a big achievement in itself. No matter what
they call it, it is still going to beat all other tablets this year.

They launched iPhone 4S when everyone was saying that it is time for iPhone 5.
Who knows what they are going to do.

------
aggarwalachal
[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/03/06/why-the-next-ipad-
wil...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/03/06/why-the-next-ipad-will-and-
wont-be-called-the-ipad-hd)

